# Grind Question?



## Midsummer (Apr 5, 2018)

So I have tried a lot of new knives since first coming here. I have no place to preview them, i.e. no way to fondle them in a shop, so I have bought quite a few.

Out of the knifes I own; I have a Konosuke Blue #2 Fujiyama bunka that is 193mm and 54mm tall. The blade road or grind (please excuse my anatomical terms) starts about 3/4" from the edge on a 50/50 grind. The hagane/jigane line is quite high on this thin grind.

This makes for an extremely thin behind the edge, but not a laser feel. There is heft at the top of the knife.

I have not been able to find any knives with this type of thin grind. The mizuno looks like it has the same type of grind only to find out that it is sandblasted to appear that way.

Can anybody please steer me to a maker with this type of work? TIA, Tom


----------



## Midsummer (Apr 6, 2018)

I believe I have found a similar grind in the Sakai Takayuki Syousin and the Takayuki Homura. Thank you all for looking.


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 6, 2018)

I am currently enjoying koishi and Makotos offerings. They are not quite as high, but thin behind the edge and a stiff spine. 

Baby got back.


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Mar 14, 2020)

i seem to be resurrecting an old thread, but this is a good way to describe the Halcyon Forge i have. Its thick at the spine, but way thin behind the edge. its a wonder to behold, like magic and fairy dust special. other thoughts?


----------

